# Sirius Acquiring Signal...



## dkaiser (Oct 28, 2004)

My local BMW dealer installed Sirius in my 2004 X5 today. When I picked it up, the preview channel (184) does not work. All I see is "acquiring signal" on the display.

The headunit recognizes the Sirius tuner and shows the receiver ID number when I push "Sat".

Anyone seen this before?


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

dkaiser said:


> My local BMW dealer installed Sirius in my 2004 X5 today. When I picked it up, the preview channel (184) does not work. All I see is "acquiring signal" on the display.
> 
> The headunit recognizes the Sirius tuner and shows the receiver ID number when I push "Sat".
> 
> Anyone seen this before?


Antenna hooked up?

Sirius receiver connected?


----------



## dkaiser (Oct 28, 2004)

hockeynut said:


> Antenna hooked up?
> 
> Sirius receiver connected?


Yes and yes. I'm now wondering if the antenna is bad. They may have crimped the thin wire somewhere.


----------



## KevinR (Jun 13, 2003)

dkaiser said:


> Yes and yes. I'm now wondering if the antenna is bad. They may have crimped the thin wire somewhere.


That would be my guess.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

dkaiser said:


> Yes and yes. I'm now wondering if the antenna is bad. They may have crimped the thin wire somewhere.


A bad antenna is usually indicated by an "Antenna Error" message, but "Acquiring Signal" can also be displayed. Technically the problem should be addressed by the dealer because the installatiion you paid for is not complete or faulty. Activation of the service is your responsibility, but since you can't get to the preview channel, the job is incomplete. Make the dealer fix it.

Hope this helps...JL


----------

